
Developers need to learn to negotiate - jasonkester
http://www.expatsoftware.com/Articles/developers-should-learn-to-negotiate.html
======
anotherevan
Are there many people that have automatic submission of each of their blog
articles to Hacker News? Seems like a special sort of hubris…

~~~
eastbayjake
His last two posts -- after a multi-year sabbatical -- hit #1 on Hacker News
and it drove several of his older posts into the top 30. I came here to submit
it after getting his newsletter via email, I don't see why Jason shouldn't get
karma for a post that is highly likely to trend.

~~~
anotherevan
> I don't see why Jason shouldn't get karma for a post that is highly likely
> to trend.

Oh, totally agree on that. I'm more pondering the auto-submission of every
article by his blog software. Are there many people who do that?

